# One for Barry



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah whatever. I dont understand why her and Jess Greenberg get millions of views each and Im lucky to get a few hundred. I mean whats going on? What have they got that I haven't eh? There must be summat wrong with Youtube.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> Yeah whatever. I dont understand why her and Jess Greenberg get millions of views each and Im lucky to get a few hundred. I mean whats going on? What have they got that I haven't eh? There must be summat wrong with Youtube.


Maybe you need to make a boob or two ?

Just wondering like......


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Maybe your boobs have slipped a bit. It must be jelly cos jam dont shake like that!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Got to admire Jess mind. Not only can she play the guitar like there is no tomorrow she can sing as well and is doing all that without a mic or any fancy recording gear, effects etc. No studio production, nothing.

Yes I would very much like to play with them both.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> Got to admire Jess mind.....
> 
> Yes I would very much like to play with them both.


My smutty mind is at work now......


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> Got to admire Jess mind. Not only can she play the guitar like there is no tomorrow she can sing as well and is doing all that without a mic or any fancy recording gear, effects etc. No studio production, nothing.
> 
> Yes I would very much like to play with them both.


No G. string would be safe then I suspect. >

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Taylor Reed is more my type (of musician of course  ). I would rather have her in me studio. 

This is pretty amazing stuff. She uses loopers which are live recording devices to build up a full set if instruments on her own but its all still live even though she is mic'd up its not a recording in that its being produced later and synced with the video.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, I think you have a long way to go to catch up with her Baz. She is great.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Yep, I think you have a long way to go to catch up with her Baz. She is great.
> 
> Ray.


LOL! No illusions there Ray. She is. I do have a looper but I never even figured out how to use it. I definitely can't play the violin  well I can if I use the synth.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

My number 1 Rock God Groupie asked for this. (Pussers Daughter Sherie) Not a band I was ever really into but I gave it a whirl. really much harder than I thought. I recorded the bass and rhythm guitars earlier in the week and just did a live improv vocal and lead guitar tonight and filmed them (with a bit of mixing and tweaking) warts an all. Cant get the squealy harmonics ZZ top are famous for right (black art). Anyway it was a bit of fun.

I appreciate Im not quite as attractive as the girls above but if you squint a bit.


----------

